# Massive Engine Flooding....Help Please



## Mycrapmax (Jan 5, 2005)

I just finished doing a front head gasket replacement on my `92 Max VE engine. I turned the key and it started up and ran fine for 15-20 seconds then the engine started to sputter and died. I restarted it several times and got were it would not start at all. Pulled plugs and they ALL were gas soaked. I put in a new set, and it started back up and only ran for about 30 seconds ans while it was running a noticed that unburnt fuel was coming out of the exhuast. Pulled plugs and they to were gas fouled really bad.
I checked all my connections and checked that the fuel pressure regulator was working, and I cannot figure out what is causing it to flood so bad.
Help please :wtf:


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Mycrapmax said:


> I just finished doing a front head gasket replacement on my `92 Max VE engine. I turned the key and it started up and ran fine for 15-20 seconds then the engine started to sputter and died. I restarted it several times and got were it would not start at all. Pulled plugs and they ALL were gas soaked. I put in a new set, and it started back up and only ran for about 30 seconds ans while it was running a noticed that unburnt fuel was coming out of the exhuast. Pulled plugs and they to were gas fouled really bad.
> I checked all my connections and checked that the fuel pressure regulator was working, and I cannot figure out what is causing it to flood so bad.
> Help please :wtf:


It still sounds as if the sensors are not plugged in.
The fuel pressure is 1 thing and the regulator may be working, yet the system may not be bled of air and wrong inputs are being read by the flow sensor and the Throttle Body sensor.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

If the car won't start because it's flooded, you may have had the same problem I did. I know it isn't sound advice, but it worked for me. If you know everything is hooked up correctly and you're good to go; depress the throttle to the floor while cranking it for an extended period of time. I cranked my engine over for about 30 secs although I have a lifetime warranty on my starter and just replaced it. I recommend just trying it for 15 secs at a time. It took about a minute of full throttle cranking before the gas was cleared out enough for the car to start. Just make sure that once the car starts to run, don't stop cranking it too soon or you will flood it again.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Mycrapmax said:


> I just finished doing a front head gasket replacement on my `92 Max VE engine. I turned the key and it started up and ran fine for 15-20 seconds then the engine started to sputter and died. I restarted it several times and got were it would not start at all. Pulled plugs and they ALL were gas soaked. I put in a new set, and it started back up and only ran for about 30 seconds ans while it was running a noticed that unburnt fuel was coming out of the exhuast. Pulled plugs and they to were gas fouled really bad.
> I checked all my connections and checked that the fuel pressure regulator was working, and I cannot figure out what is causing it to flood so bad.
> Help please :wtf:


Maybe you pinched the injector seals?


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

I vote for cracked o-rings in the injector rail.


----------

